# Quick question



## <simon> (Jul 10, 2008)

Howdy all,

Really quickly, could someone explain how the whole 'ranking system' (if you call it that) works on this site?

I mean, what do you have to do to become a 'senior member' etc??

Thanks
Simon


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 10, 2008)

U have to post more than 37 posts to become a senior member.... Not sure what the number is, but it is around the 100 post count I think...


----------



## evangilder (Jul 10, 2008)

The ranking really has no meaning anyway.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 10, 2008)

<simon> said:


> I mean, what do you have to do to become a 'senior member' etc??
> 
> Simon



Simple, Don't get into Les's cross hairs or your *ss is grass and he's a lawnmower!!


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jul 10, 2008)

Good advice Wayne!  

TO


----------



## Thorlifter (Jul 10, 2008)

That's about it. 100 post and your a senior member, but it doesn't mean anything. The only title that means anything here is "Administrator". They are the one's we send fruit baskets to at Christmas.


----------



## Njaco (Jul 10, 2008)

and the "Moderators" just banned Thor!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 10, 2008)

Thorlifter said:


> That's about it. 100 post and your a senior member, but it doesn't mean anything. The only title that means anything here is "Administrator". They are the one's we send fruit baskets to at Christmas.



So us "Moderators" dont mean anything around here?


----------



## Marcel (Jul 10, 2008)

Nope, it's just a title


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 10, 2008)

Lets see what title we can give you then.

Hmmm....

How about "Banned User"


----------



## Marcel (Jul 10, 2008)

That would be different, it usually only says "Banned"


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 10, 2008)

This one would be special for you!


----------



## Marcel (Jul 10, 2008)

Ah, I feel special already, it's something different than the boring "senior member", everybody is that here, even Lucky


----------



## DOUGRD (Jul 10, 2008)

INCOMING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 11, 2008)




----------



## <simon> (Jul 11, 2008)

haha ok

Thanks for that everyone


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 11, 2008)

and remember to carry your screwdriver at all times...there are a lot of loose screws around here...


----------



## joy17782 (Jul 11, 2008)

I,ll just send out christmas cards too everyone too be safe. Theres too many fruits and baskets around already! if you get what I mean


----------



## Thorlifter (Jul 11, 2008)

Originally Posted by Thorlifter 
That's about it. 100 post and your a senior member, but it doesn't mean anything. The only title that means anything here is "Administrator". They are the one's we send fruit baskets to at Christmas. 




DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> So us "Moderators" dont mean anything around here?



uh, <cough> ummmm.

Hey, who typed that using my name?

heh heh. Sorry. At work, we are all administrators. Sorry, I used the wrong word. I'll include a few extra pears in your fruit basket this year Adler to make up for my blunder.


----------

